# Guards



## bona fide (Jun 21, 2010)

Noticed in the news, another kid fell out a 2nd story, screened window.

If an operable window is more than 30 inches above exterior finish grade,  and the sill is less than 42 inches above the walking surface inside, is a guard required at the window?

If the window is fixed, shouldn't it be safety glazing or have a gurard?

2007 CBC 1013


----------



## fatboy (Jun 21, 2010)

No such requirement in the IBC/IRC, (I know you're CBC, but still pretty much the same). If the sill is less than 24" above the finished floor, and the drop to grade on exterior is greater than 60", then yes a guard up to the 24" height is required.

In the 2012, the IBC will go to 36", IRC stays at 24", go figure.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.ladbs.org/faq/info%20bulletins/building%20code/IB-P-BC%202002-105%20Guardrail.pdf

 City of Los Angeles has determined that operable windows require additional guardrail protecton for sills lower than 42"


----------



## bona fide (Jun 21, 2010)

none

Hey Mark, Thanks

Great info.

I did notice the effective date 2-10-05 with an 06 update,  Is this still current requirements?

Anyone else know of similar requirements?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes it is still current.

They do enforce the rail requirement for all residential. The windows are considered openings in the wall.

Other cities have also issued handouts. Newport Beach, Manhattan Beach, Long Beach...


----------



## peach (Jun 21, 2010)

It doesn't matter how high the window is, or the guards are.... . if a parent chooses to put the kids' bed under the window, they will eventually be tall enough to tumble out.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 22, 2010)

yup..........


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 22, 2010)

The "Eric Clapton" windows were picked up in the 2006 IBC, albeit in a very bad and awkard location.  Refer to IBC 2006 Section 1405.12.2.

1405.12.2 Window sills.

In Occupancy Groups R-2 and R-3, one- and two-family and multiple-family dwellings, where the opening of the sill portion of an operable window is located more than 72 inches (1829 mm) above the finished grade or other surface below, the lowest part of the clear opening of the window shall be at a height not less than 24 inches (610 mm) above the finished floor surface of the room in which the window is located. Glazing between the floor and a height of 24 inches (610 mm) shall be fixed or have openings through which a 4-inch (102 mm) diameter sphere cannot pass.

Exception: Openings that are provided with window guards that comply with ASTM F 2006 or F 2090.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 22, 2010)

Good catch Coug Dad.

There is a comparable section in the IRC as well.

I'm not sure where else to put the requirement though.  It's in the exterior wall section of the code and. . . . . that's where windows go.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 22, 2010)

Gene,

I would have put it in Chapter 10 under "guards" or at least had a reference to it there.  Not many people would think to look in Chapter 14 for this detail.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 22, 2010)

I can see that - - but it's just not associated with Means of Egress.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 22, 2010)

Neither are all guards a part of the means of egress, but they found their way into 1013.  I would have liked to at least see a reference in 1013.  More people tend to read Chapter 10 than 14.


----------



## bona fide (Jun 22, 2010)

Anyone know how 2011 CA code will address guards?

Thanks again for all the great info.

Great site


----------



## pete_t (Jun 22, 2010)

CRC 2010 Guards


----------



## peach (Jul 7, 2010)

The whole problem.. well problems I have with these provisions are:

a fall from 71" can kill a child (or adult) as easily as a fall from 72"..  AND.. ok.. the window has some provisions to prevent the passage of a 4" sphere.. how the heck can you do that with an egress window.. while a bedrooom window is for emergency (EMS) into the building, it is an egress window first.. bars, etc need to be released from inside..  particularly from a KIDS bedroom?


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Jul 7, 2010)

Egress windows have to be 44" or less above the floor, no problem to go over 24" without guards and bars.


----------



## peach (Jul 8, 2010)

except that parents put the kids beds under the window.. now the sill isn't 44" above the walking surface.. (like the bed)..  the code isn't talking just about egress windows.. it's all windows.

Parenting (or lack thereof) should not be the reason we change codes..

I put baby gates (2 high) in the very narrow window of my son's room.. almost 30 years ago...we lived on the 7th floor of a Miami high rise.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 18, 2010)

Has anyone come across a good window lock that is code compliant for this situation that locks the window at 4" but is removable by FD without keys or "special knowledge?" We are starting to see a few windows that are not compliant in this situation but it is unclear what the good and reasonable fix is.


----------



## Yankee (Jul 18, 2010)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Has anyone come across a good window lock that is code compliant for this situation that locks the window at 4" but is removable by FD without keys or "special knowledge?" We are starting to see a few windows that are not compliant in this situation but it is unclear what the good and reasonable fix is.


Look for a guard that complies with Exception: Openings that are provided with window guards that comply with ASTM F 2006 or F 2090.

I have approved several home-grown guards that essentially raise the opening above the 24" height, or that block the window sash from running up  higher than 4" without removal. IMHO, if the contraption is equivalent or easier to usability of a regular lock or sash movement, it is compliant with this section.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 18, 2010)

There are a good number of easy fixes when this is missed on the plans or caught out in the field. http://www.kidsafeinc.com/product/WIND1/Window_Wedge_Window_Stop.html

Guardian Angle are another line.

At first some of the reputable window manufacturers weren't aware of this new code requirement but a number of them now have retrofits including casement windows that are required emergency egress so that the safety devices can be easily over ridden.

What do you require when the bottom of the opening is 23 inches?  My guess it's still limited to a 4 inch opening.


----------

